# Pop rocks in bath bombs



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm considering using pop rocks in the bath bombs I'm developing.  Can any of you that have done this share how much is needed? Also, are there more affordable brands?  The best overall price I've found is $18 for 48 0.24 ounce packets (that's the smaller size).

Thank you!


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2017)

Wow. I have never heard of this. Have you used a product like this before? have you experimented with some on a smaller scale?


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Feb 7, 2017)

Scooter said:


> Wow. I have never heard of this. Have you used a product like this before? have you experimented with some on a smaller scale?




A lot of the Lush bath bombs use them.  Supposedly it adds movement as well as sound. Nope- haven't tried it yet!


----------



## Luviesmom (Feb 7, 2017)

I was thinking of trying this just for fun but cannot find Pop Rocks locally. I will check dollar tree this afternoon. I think may have seen them there..


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2017)

PuddinAndPeanuts said:


> A lot of the Lush bath bombs use them.  Supposedly it adds movement as well as sound. Nope- haven't tried it yet!



Well it sounds pretty cool. I'm interested in how your project turns out.


----------



## earlene (Feb 7, 2017)

Here's a video demo of a Lush Bath Bomb that has Pop Rocks in it:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8E-whkT46c[/ame]


----------



## earlene (Feb 7, 2017)

FYI, if you plan to sell, Lush has a cacophony of patents and since they make this one, you might want to do a search of their patents to make sure you are not in violation of patent law.  I searched for a recent thread I read with a link to a pretty thorough list of their patent applications and can't find it now.  But that was only in the US patent office.  They claim to have patents all over the world.


----------



## Omneya (Feb 7, 2017)

I find this subject interesting. Some ppl think it is okay to use candy in bath bombs and other things because LUSH does. I bout a few packets at the dollar tree for that purpose. But some ppl say yes and some say no. It has to do with the FDA I believe. So for personal use i think it would be okay or as gifts. But there is something with the FDA I believe that scares people from using candy in products even though LUSH does. I am just gonna eat mine and feel like I am 11 years old again. Sorry not much help ....


----------



## Dahila (Feb 7, 2017)

I prefer to use embeds and it fizzes better than the one in video


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't know a lot about patents, but I thought they protect exact processes and specific recipes?  I'm not really otherwise even reading the Lush ingredients list.  

The sugar- I'll research it a bit more, and I do agree that a bunch of sugar could get a wee bit yeasty. But the small amount I'm planning on using after being distributed in a tubs worth of water? Nah. At that point, you're sitting in less than 1/2 the sugar that would be in the tub after using a sugar scrub.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 7, 2017)

earlene said:


> FYI, if you plan to sell, Lush has a cacophony of patents and since they make this one, you might want to do a search of their patents to make sure you are not in violation of patent law.  I searched for a recent thread I read with a link to a pretty thorough list of their patent applications and can't find it now.  But that was only in the US patent office.  They claim to have patents all over the world.



I clicked "like" b/c I think Cacophony of Patents sounds awesome.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Feb 8, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> I clicked "like" b/c I think Cacophony of Patents sounds awesome.




Agreed.


----------



## Luviesmom (Feb 10, 2017)

Puddinandpeanuts, did you ever find the pop rocks? I am not about to pay shipping for this experiment but cannot find them locally.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Feb 11, 2017)

Luviesmom said:


> Puddinandpeanuts, did you ever find the pop rocks? I am not about to pay shipping for this experiment but cannot find them locally.




They are on eBay, amazon, at 5 Below and maybe Dollar Tree.  I was just hoping to beat those prices! Surely there are off brand versions out there?  Pop Pebbles, anyone?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 11, 2017)

Luviesmom said:


> Puddinandpeanuts, did you ever find the pop rocks? I am not about to pay shipping for this experiment but cannot find them locally.



It looks like there is a candy store in Fayetteville with an extensive selection of stuff that will rot one's teeth out. 

http://rocketfizz.com/locations/rocket-fizz-fayetteville-nc/

I have never been to one of these but they might be worth a call... if you are ever down that way that is. I think there is one in either Cary or Raleigh as well.


----------

